# Troy Lee D3.... Disappointment?



## baxterbike (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey All,

Just finished taking a look at the new Troy Lee lids on Pinkbike:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/troy-lee-designs-d3-2009.html

Anyone else not a fan? I've been waiting all year to replace my D2 (Scratched to hell, dented, and shattered visor) and I don't think I'm gonna do it.

Graphics are obviously subjective, but I don't like the physical design.... huge, weirdly shaped, looks like a shrapnel pierced water balloon......

thoughts? maybe I'll come around, but for now, this sucks


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

i like it, then again im 15, and i like all the color clashes.


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

I agree Baxterbike im not a fan of it. i was waiting on the new design too and saw it and ordered me a 2009 D2. Maybe it'll grow on me but for now im still a fan of the old D2s.


----------



## rideactionsport (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm thinking people will warm up to it eventually. They're trying to make them alot more like the SE helmets which are bigger and have more protection. I think as far as protection and the vent system the d3 is definelty superior to the d2. Im gonna order one pretty soon


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I can never understand how people can pay those prices


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

$450 bucks. Not DOT approved. Probably cracks and dents like the d2. 
No thanks.


----------



## rideactionsport (Jan 29, 2007)

What DOT approved helmet do you recommend then?


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

In the price range of a D3, I'd rather just get the SE2 moto helmet. Fox is also apparently coming out with a carbon V3 which should be sick. Otherwise, the dot approved options from 661 are good. Also, the new poc helmet looks promising.
I'd rather have a slightly heavier helmet than get a bad concusion.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

rideactionsport said:


> What DOT approved helmet do you recommend then?


azonic 700 series


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

$450 bucks?! You can get like 3 Giro Remedy's for that price...

I think it's a decent looking helmet, but not that much better than the other offerings out there. TLD's always look good, but the price to pay for em is pretty damn steep.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I can never understand how people can pay those prices


This from the guy that gets his bikes custom painted to his favorite color as the stock colors are not good enough.

Some people are willing to pay $$$ to pimp their ride. Others drop it into their helmet. A lucky few do both.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm thinking they're pretty damn cool, pretty damn expensive though too.


----------



## THE DESIGNER (Mar 10, 2006)

TLD's biggest appeal was anything but the cool base shape and the lightness. 
Now they lost both of them and it is wider, taller, and more boxier with a higher price tag. 

On the positive side, it sure does look comfy with the padding and an air conditioning, but I don't wanna look like a cartoon character with a gigantic head.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

$450. Nuff said.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

It will work better with a leatt which it sick. And if it is anything like the SE2 it will be really comfy.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

I do like the d2 better, but the d3 is not terible looking, it does look like it has a rice rocket body kit though, whats the piont if its heavier though.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't think they look bad at all (the carbon version is SICK!) not to mention they have a lot more vents which the D2 sorely lacked! And as far as real world protection; I'd trust my TLD over the others ANY day!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Get a helmet that actually protects your cabeza and get the Air or SE2. Im glad i've worn my SE on many occasions. Moto helmets are way more protective and still breathe really well.


----------



## baxterbike (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah I think it goes without saying that the D3 will be safer, have more airflow, and fit better....

I forgot who said it but you hit the nail on the head: it looks worse, it weighs more, and it costs more?

I'm pretty skeptical of moto helmets: the foam is designed to compress under high loads, so its not going to be as effective at lower speeds. But thats just opening a can of worms....


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

I am going to get one. 

Designed to work with a Leatt, more venting than my D2, safer, more comfortable, years of development have been put into it. This helmet is not DOT, but it was designed and developed for DH.

Safety is safety. I have found you usually get what you pay for.

I have seen 2 Giro Remedy's broken in half before.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Can someone tell me what the TLD premium is for? I mean, removing protection and calling them "lighter" doesn't justify a higher price. Like seriously, I honestly don't know why they are priced so high. Is it graphics? Venting? I've never really thought the weight or venting of my 661 helmets (both MTB and Moto) needed to be improved.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

I think I'll stay with my good old cheap THE Vegas.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

joshed said:


> I have seen 2 Giro Remedy's broken in half before.


Helmets are SUPPOSED to break...


----------



## ARider (Feb 28, 2005)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Can someone tell me what the TLD premium is for? I mean, removing protection and calling them "lighter" doesn't justify a higher price. Like seriously, I honestly don't know why they are priced so high. Is it graphics? Venting? I've never really thought the weight or venting of my 661 helmets (both MTB and Moto) needed to be improved.


The TLD premium is for Troy Lee Designs.

Paint a ton of sick custom helmets for the Pros, charge the common folk up the a** for mass produced lids. You are paying for a name and some graphics, nothing more.


----------



## rideactionsport (Jan 29, 2007)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Helmets are SUPPOSED to break...


wow


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

I think that they look alright. The TLD price is fairly unreasonable though. I'm still a big fan of moto helmets. And they cant be that bad at low speeds. Not all moto crashes are 5th gear pinned. They do wad up in tight corners excettra.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

huntandride said:


> I think that they look alright. The TLD price is fairly unreasonable though. I'm still a big fan of moto helmets. And they cant be that bad at low speeds. Not all moto crashes are 5th gear pinned. They do wad up in tight corners excettra.


Hell ya. After breaking a Giro Remedy, and cracking 2, i'd rather wear something i know will protect me better.


----------



## rideactionsport (Jan 29, 2007)

ARider said:


> The TLD premium is for Troy Lee Designs.
> 
> Paint a ton of sick custom helmets for the Pros, charge the common folk up the a** for mass produced lids. You are paying for a name and some graphics, nothing more.


hm some of that money is for the name but 80% of it is for the R and D that goes into designing the helmet. My buddies uncle is in charge of the helmet manufacturing division at TLD and i had a long conversation with him about the d3. They've gone through tons of designs to finally get to the product the have now. He said its been 3+ years that they have been working on it too. Theres a reason for the shape on the helmet, its not like they just slapped it together. I'm not saying that its better that other high end helmets but you are getting what you pay for with them. Theres a big difference between a 100$ lid and a 400$ lid and when it comes to my head im willing to pay.

i know this is motocross but it gives you a good idea

http://www.vitalmx.com/vplayer/419%2Emp4

Swap's Crash - More Motocross Videos


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

rideactionsport said:


> i know this is motocross but it gives you a good idea


"I crashed in an expensive helmet and didn't die, therefore cheaper helmets are dangerous"

Wow....that's a great systematic, scientific review.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

450 dollars my butt. 
Its not going to offer any more protection than a Bell Drop of Giro Remedy. It just has a flashy paint job and TLD written all over it.


----------



## juice (Feb 8, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Helmets are SUPPOSED to break...


It's true. That's how they absorb the energy. Helmet breaks, head doesn't.

Take a piece of styrofoam and hit it with a hammer. It'll probably break, and also get warm. That heat is the energy from the blow being absorbed by the foam. You need the energy to go somewhere... rather than into your melon.


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

the Troy lee air mx lid looks better and will save you more, myself i dont think you can get better than the KBC pro-x
http://www.kbchelmets.com/


----------



## rideactionsport (Jan 29, 2007)

your absolutely right, the foam is supposed to break and then you throw the helmet away if its a bad crash but the original post he refered to said a giro remedy cracked in half. im pretty sure thats not supposed to happen


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I can never understand how people can pay those prices


I can. I have a very expensive education under that thing. If you were in a coma you would think different I bet. Really... do you put that low of a price on you head? I love how people spend thousands of dollars on a bike and the last thought is your head. Without that you can't ride a bike any way can you?!


----------



## MqtRider (Mar 22, 2004)

novato kid said:


> In the price range of a D3, I'd rather just get the SE2 moto helmet. Fox is also apparently coming out with a carbon V3 which should be sick. Otherwise, the dot approved options from 661 are good. Also, the new poc helmet looks promising.
> I'd rather have a slightly heavier helmet than get a bad concusion.


Just a heads up on the V3, it's not LEATT compatable. I had one and couldn't get my head back enough, even with the brace adjusted all the way down in the front and back. Got a TLD SE Air (Detroit) and was much better. Had the D2 too, I prefer a DOT helmet, feels more solid.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

rideactionsport said:


> your absolutely right, the foam is supposed to break and then you throw the helmet away if its a bad crash but the original post he refered to said a giro remedy cracked in half. im pretty sure thats not supposed to happen


If it's a hard enough crash to crack the helmet.....well then it's a hard enough crash to crack the helmet. All helmets crack eventually. If it cracked, and his head is fine, then the helmet worked and I don't see the problem. It's just physics as the other guy outlined.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

Changes from the D2 to the D3:

- Added EPS foam for more protection. Approximately 1/4 inch more all around.
- Added more vents for air flow. The D2 features 8 vents, the D3 has 20.
- Aerodynamics have been increased for less wind resistance.
- All screws, bolts, and buckles are Titanium.
- 3 years in development.
- Only 100 grams heavier than the D2.
- Emergency cheek pad removal tabs.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

RYAN E said:


> Hell ya. After breaking a Giro Remedy, and cracking 2, i'd rather wear something i know will protect me better.


Nice. I got knocked out and a concusion in one.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Just to address a prior post in this thread from MqtRider...
I have a large Fox V3 (Last year's model - 2008 Carbon/Kevlar/Fiberglass) and Just bought a Leatt brace. It works just fine with it. Yes I have less mobility, up/down, but riding about 10 runs at Diablo last week, I could see everywhere I needed to. Super steeps were not a problem. Biggest issue was twisting to the side, to see if, as I was merging into a trail, anyone else was coming down the hill. I'm happy with the fit.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

neverwalk said:


> Just to address a prior post in this thread from MqtRider...
> I have a large Fox V3 (Last year's model - 2008 Carbon/Kevlar/Fiberglass) and Just bought a Leatt brace. It works just fine with it. Yes I have less mobility, up/down, but riding about 10 runs at Diablo last week, I could see everywhere I needed to. Super steeps were not a problem. Biggest issue was twisting to the side, to see if, as I was merging into a trail, anyone else was coming down the hill. I'm happy with the fit.


+1 But at northstar looking at your buddies behind you is the only hard thing.


----------



## climbingrules (Feb 3, 2010)

*The D3 Rocks. Hard.*

Let me clear the air... If you have ever gone to your local TLD dealer and tried on a D3, you would first be struck by how light it is. Then you would notice how comfortably encased your head feels, and the wide field of vision you are enjoying. Third, the salesman would tell you that he heard that the D3 actually passed all the DOT impact tests, but the engineers at TLD knew, that, because of the massive amount of venting, it wouldn't get a DOT approval-of course, for legal reasons, you'll never see or hear this from TLD. Finally, you will look in the mirror and think, "What the heck were those people talking about? Bulky? Bubblehead? I look like a freakin' pro! This helmet is bada**!" And there you have it.

$450 _is_ a lot for a helmet, but the D3 is not for everybody. I ride faster in my D3 because of the confidence I get from it-both from increased impact protection, and, yes, because it looks so cool.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

climbingrules said:


> Let me clear the air... If you have ever gone to your local TLD dealer and tried on a D3, you would first be struck by how light it is. Then you would notice how comfortably encased your head feels, and the wide field of vision you are enjoying. Third, the salesman would tell you that he heard that the D3 actually passed all the DOT impact tests, but the engineers at TLD knew, that, because of the massive amount of venting, it wouldn't get a DOT approval-of course, for legal reasons, you'll never see or hear this from TLD. Finally, you will look in the mirror and think, "What the heck were those people talking about? Bulky? Bubblehead? I look like a freakin' pro! This helmet is bada**!" And there you have it.
> 
> $450 _is_ a lot for a helmet, but the D3 is not for everybody. I ride faster in my D3 because of the confidence I get from it-both from increased impact protection, and, yes, because it looks so cool.


rofl


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

WERD

This is my first Troy Lee helmet so I can't compare it to the D2.
This is by no means my first full face helmet tho, but SCHIT this helmet is sooo nice in so many ways.


First off let me say that no...I did not pay the full MSRP cause I work at a shop. But after riding with this helmet the past month or so...I think yes...I would pay the full price.

It's pure sex IMO


If you have not tried one on or at least seen it in person then you really need to, to know it...or be able to comment negatively on it. 
The fit, finish and venting on this thing is incredible PERIOD.
There is a day and night difference in breathability, coming from a 661 Evolution and a Specialized Deviant there is no comparison.
The graphics are professional, the design and safety is professional and dude...your gunna look professional rocking this lid (if that matters:skep: )
That's not to say that all other helmets blow...cause they don't.
With all that said, TLD did a great job on this one!
As for the graphic design..well I would have perferred a solid carbon version.
The graphics on the Sam Hill version are clean...it's TLD quality.
Pics do this lid no justice.

just my 2 cents


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

I managed to pick up a leftover TLD D2 for cheap(still the most expensive helmet I've ever bought) a couple months back.. I must say I was skeptical like most, as I couldn't figure out why these helmets are so expensive.. that's until you get it in your hands, fit and finish is awesome. The graphics are sick and pictures don't really do them justice, all the graphics line up and look the way they should. Another thing I noticed was the weight, def. the lightest helmet I've owned. Put it on and it fits great as well, again best fitting helmet I've ever tried and I have a weird shaped head that doesn't fit quite right in most full-face helmets. With that being said if the D3 is an improvement over the D2, that's def. my next helmet if I can find a leftover in a year or 2..


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

It might be expensive as hell but like **** man

When I put that on my dome at the local shop I felt sooo safe... Probably make you pin twice as hard


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

I've posted my reasons for buying a D3 and yes...not at full price. 

The reason it's so big is because they put in another 1/4" of foam in the EPS lining so its a little bigger but has a bit more protection than the D2. Also I really like the weight, damn this thing is deceptively light, titanium hardware and D-rings....sick....removable cheek pads for easy death removal....sick....integrated headphone locations....sick.....verbally approved by Sam Hill, Steve Peat and Krispy...i mean what else do you guys want...

I guess ya, take all the vents out and DOT it up. I for one bought it because of how well the vents worked. You don't know until you ride one. Suck it.


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

Raptordude said:


> $450 bucks?! You can get like 3 Giro Remedy's for that price...
> 
> I think it's a decent looking helmet, but not that much better than the other offerings out there. TLD's always look good, but the price to pay for em is pretty damn steep.


actually 4! i tottally agree with your statement. get the bell drop for 60 dollers at jenson usa.com or http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HE290G10-Bell+Drop+Helmet+09.aspx?sc=FRGL :band:


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

I think the flamed versions look great, and I'm an old school guy if that means anything. Who cares how much they cost, geez if I weighed my cash outlay for this sport to some others I have done people would think I should have my head examined. I avoid telling people how much I spent on a new DH bike...no one understands spending $6K on a bicycle.

Think about it.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm on my third D2 (I replace them every couple years - first one was from 1999. The D2 fits me very well. However...

I like the shape of the D3. Don't care so much for the graphics of any of TLD's stuff this year, but the helmet graphics are borderline tolerable. And I don't really mind the price of the D3. What's stopped me from buying one is that it's so damned UNcomfortable! :madman: :madman: I was ready to buy one, but after trying it on, I was extremely disappointed with how it fit. :madman: I may look into other helmets now or just buy another D2 (I already have an SE2 for a moto helmet).


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I got my D3 a couple weeks ago. 

I'm stoked cuz itz niiiiiceee.


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

dhtahoe said:


> I can. I have a very expensive education under that thing. If you were in a coma you would think different I bet. Really... do you put that low of a price on you head? I love how people spend thousands of dollars on a bike and the last thought is your head. Without that you can't ride a bike any way can you?!


Far be it from me to question how other people spend their money, but the safety argument never made much sense to me. I could go on numerous websites and find DOT-approved helmets for under 100 dollars. Isn't DOT the most stringent safety standard out there right now? So if a sub-$100 helmet meets the same safety standards as a $500 helmet, aren't you paying that extra $300-$400 for non-safety-related things (like artwork and brand recognition)?

Maybe I just don't understand how these safety ratings work. If that's the case, please enlighten me.


----------



## rocketmatt17 (Sep 10, 2007)

I will say this. I have raced motorcycles for years Motocross, Arenacross, Supercross, and Supermoto. I have a whole wall full of helmets. I have high end lids and low end lids and have been knocked out in all of them. Once you have a bad crash in a helmet ie concussion, damage to outer shell or other major impact with no visible damage. You need a new helmet, even a small compression of the foam will keep the helmet from working the way its designed. This is why i now buy affordable helmets and do not spend that kind of bank on a new lid, even though I used to want to be cool so I bought the expensive ones. By the way I have a brand new (used once) TLD SE hanging on my wall which was a present from my wife that is for sale. I only broke 4 molars when I crashed in it if any one is interested


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dhtahoe said:


> I can. I have a very expensive education under that thing. If you were in a coma you would think different I bet. Really... do you put that low of a price on you head? I love how people spend thousands of dollars on a bike and the last thought is your head. Without that you can't ride a bike any way can you?!


sheesh...I would stack my Azonic 700 series against that helmet any day.......and the helmet is half as much
*
discussion over*


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Hesh to Steel said:


> Far be it from me to question how other people spend their money, but the safety argument never made much sense to me. I could go on numerous websites and find DOT-approved helmets for under 100 dollars. Isn't DOT the most stringent safety standard out there right now? So if a sub-$100 helmet meets the same safety standards as a $500 helmet, aren't you paying that extra $300-$400 for non-safety-related things (like artwork and brand recognition)?
> 
> Maybe I just don't understand how these safety ratings work. If that's the case, please enlighten me.


agree...TLD the most over priced helmet on the market period


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

those graphics are ugly as ****, except for the gray/black posted above


----------



## Rubberneck Goose (Aug 24, 2008)

I ordered my blue flammed D3 yesterday. I struggled with the decision for some time and then, while living in the moment, after experiencing anterograde memory loss for a 4 hour period from a concussion I broke down and ordered it. 

I went to Jenson's and tried on every full faced helmet they had (Giro, specialized, azonic, THE, 661, Bell, etc...) in there warehouse. My dome is huge (hat size 7 7/8), and the only helmet that will work is the TLD D3 XXL. I have found no helmet that compares in size.

Took a header off a 6 foot ramp after my jeans (I know stupid for riding in jeans (they were rolled up)) got caught in my front chain ring and slowed my bikes forward momentum to a stand still at the top of the ramp. I'm in my first year of residency and my medical school loans only go away if I die. Brain death will leave my wife struggling to pay back a sh.t ton of student loan money, and I'm not about to sell my bike. I've spent a load of money on my bike, and a load of money on my education. Why not protect my investment!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Hesh to Steel said:


> So if a sub-$100 helmet meets the same safety standards as a $500 helmet, aren't you paying that extra $300-$400 for non-safety-related things.


You are correct. The price difference covers better venting and lighter weight in addition to more trivial things like finish.
However, it has been argued that a lighter helmet can reduce the chance of neck injuries. Makes sense, but there is no testing to back this up.
For me a lighter, better vented full face means I'll wear it on pedally rides that would tempt me to wear my XC hemet if my full face was hot, heavy, and hard to breath in.


----------



## chillindrdude (Jan 21, 2004)

got mine a few days ago...

Comes with a nice lined helmet bag and an extra visor!



























Please excuse the tags...


----------

